# PP vs. SchH?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, what is the difference? I know Schutzhund is for sport and Personal Protection is "for real" protection but what are the training differences? If my dog isn't good for SchH will he have a chance at personal protection? Just curious!! And what do you guys like better and why? Will a Schutzhund trained dog protect you or will he be too focused on a stranger not having a sleeve? Are there PP titles? What are the differences? Are PP dogs "safe" to take out in public and let people pet or just for protection out in public? Does anyone do both Schutzhund and Personal Protection on here (maybe at 2 different clubs? Thanks!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I do both and so do others at our club. We're just down the road from you Hillary, maybe 15 miles. Come check us out. I trust my dog on First Friday and with my grandkids. And both my dogs have my back. Come see.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I would but you're about an hour away from me (45 miles).


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would kill to have a club a 1/2 hr from me. Geeze I drive farther than that every day for work. One way.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> I would but you're about an hour away from me (45 miles).


 
This makes me laugh! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Plus you get to train with the infamous Lyda boys. =P~ I would take up that offer if I were you.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Hillary, we drive 2 hours for the expertise of the Lyda boys (and of course the other awesome folks from the club!)


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, I would love to go but remember I'm only 16 (today was my B-day!! lol) and can't drive. Otherwise I would!!!!! I'll talk to my mom...Hopefully.. Also, I have a Schutzhund club less than 25 minutes a way.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> If my dog isn't good for SchH will he have a chance at personal protection?


It depends on WHY the dog isn't good for Schutzhund. If the dog just doesn't have the drive or temperament, then he'd be a washout for both. 




> Will a Schutzhund trained dog protect you or will he be too focused on a stranger not having a sleeve?


Schutzhund training is not complete. Its a decent foundation to start with but you need to train above and beyond the sport to get a dog that is a true PPD, and most SchH dogs simply don't have what it takes beyond the sport.




> Are there PP titles?


I believe APPDA tries to cater to this. Talk to the Lyda's about that.




> Are PP dogs "safe" to take out in public and let people pet or just for protection out in public?


That's a pretty loaded question. There's MANY factors that dictate this. Also depends on ones definition of a PPD, there are a million of em. Everyone has a different idea of what a PPD is and how social they should be.




> Does anyone do both Schutzhund and Personal Protection on here


Many people do. Personal Protection is generally not a club thing though. There are some clubs that cater to it, but they are certainly in the minority. Finding a competent PPD trainer is incredibly difficult.

As far as driving distances go. Get your license, get a car, and save up lots of gas money. Some people drive 4 hours to train with good trainers. Training with a crappy local trainer because they are local can screw up a perfectly nice dog, so be careful who you let work your dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o 45 mins!!
Hell, I live half way across the country and would like to work with them Lyda boys!l


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I do both and so do others at our club. We're just down the road from you Hillary, maybe 15 miles. Come check us out. I trust my dog on First Friday and with my grandkids. And both my dogs have my back. Come see.


And I would NOT pass up a chance to see "The Doodle Bug" in action, doing his famous Bark & Hold, "That's my Mama" \\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS YOU ALL. I wish you all could come train with us. I'd even offer sweet iced tea and grits to everyone.

That Doodle Bug does have a nice hard and bark BUT he is too serious. I love on him, feed him, take him for car rides, I jusy can't get between him and his Mama. He will try to draw blood , on me.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> THANKS YOU ALL. I wish you all could come train with us. I'd even offer sweet iced tea and grits to everyone.
> 
> That Doodle Bug does have a nice hard and bark BUT he is too serious. I love on him, feed him, take him for car rides, I jusy can't get between him and his Mama. He will try to draw blood , on me.


The Doodle Bug knows a bad guy when he sees one ;-) You taught him well Jerry! A Southern gentleman indeed


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> I would but you're about an hour away from me (45 miles).


Hillary, in case you did not know it, the word Schutzhund is a latin expression that means "long distance driving"


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I went and actually fell in love with the training and the malis!!!!! lol Never thought I'd say THAT!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Where did you go Hillary? The Mali is a nice dog but don't dare tell Will I said that. LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> I went and actually fell in love with the training and the malis!!!!! lol Never thought I'd say THAT!!!


Was this the first time you have seen Malinois work?


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I went to Matt's place when we dropped our horse off to Mike and Rebecca. It wasn't the first time I've seen a Mali work but it was the best one I've seen. I really like Raven and Orion and of course their pups (I want one! rotfl!!) and watched Raven work a little bit and just talked to Matt and Deena and Mike and Rebecca. It was really fun!!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Still want a Rott, Hillary? 

Raven and Orion have come mighty close to taking me over to the dark side a couple times.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd fly across the country WITH my dog, to train with the Lyda guys and their club! 

That said....I've always secretly loved Orion since I saw pics of him that christen posted on another board. 

That said, my next working dog will either be a Mal!!!! More than likely, but could be a GSD out of my dog. 

Courtney


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> ok, what is the difference? I know Schutzhund is for sport and Personal Protection is "for real" protection but what are the training differences?


I'm not familiar with the classification "personal protection", I know of protection dogs. Protection dogs protect their owners and their homes. There's also a fine line sometimes where protection dogs edge over into what would be considered patrol work. Schutz-hund means protection-dog so there is no difference. What's different is what some nut jobs made schutzhund into. But that doesn't, never has, and never will change what a protection dog is and how to train one.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread the last couple of days but thanks for all of the nice things that where said. I wish we could all get together and train, that would be a lot of fun. 

Hillary sorry the ole man and I missed you today. We where actually doing some training at my place and working on some stuff for the upcoming APPDA trial. Raven and Orion are very nice dogs, I just hate that you didn't see our GSDs as well. But its probably a good thing that you didn't because then you would really have a tough choice on your hands.







LOL. Feel free to come back on a training day and have some more fun.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Had a good time today. Raven had some extra fun today... She tagged my leg... just my leg  , Its no love handle  or nothing, but it still kinda stings. 
It's ok, im just going to have Orion do a long distance send on Matt, from my porch to his lol. 

Thanks Courtney, you'll have to meet him someday, he's a sucker for the ladies  
and Christine... We'll get you still


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Hilary I can't thank you enough for Suddenlee please remember you can come hang out and ride and do dogs anytime. A lot of people have provided you with some of the answers to your post but its best to be able to learn and see for yourself. When you come back out with Joe and Raina for training we can run some of the other dogs so you can look at strengths and weaknesses for each individual dog. Ultimately, you have to decide what you want the dog to do first and I already know that with your natural training abilities there is nothing you couldn't achieve with both Joe and Raina, you just now get to decide what it is. So come on out anytime, and get ready cuz the "Lyda Boys" will have you never wanting to go back home! Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

You're welcome and thanks for letting me out there!!! lol It was fun and I'm really sorry, Mike!! That was kinda my fault as I wanted to see her work...8-[ Sorry!!! Thanks for the compliments but there is A LOT I need to learn!! lol I'll be sure to try to come out often!!


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh no Hillary, if your going to start coming down you will have to learn to blame Matt for everything, I do!
Seriously, Raven is an outstanding example of the breed, she loves to work and just as fast can turn around and be loved. Im not mad at her one bit. Besides, it was Matts fault!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Michael Santana said:


> Had a good time today. Raven had some extra fun today... She tagged my leg... just my leg  , Its no love handle  or nothing, but it still kinda stings.
> It's ok, im just going to have Orion do a long distance send on Matt, from my porch to his lol.
> 
> Thanks Courtney, you'll have to meet him someday, he's a sucker for the ladies
> and Christine... We'll get you still



I'll definetely have to try and make it to that side of the country sometime soon!!! 

I got tagged by Judge on saturday at training, a very nice LARGE bruise developed. lol lol lol 

I'd love to see the GSDs you guys have work in person. The vids are great but there is nothing like the real thing! 

Courtney


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> I'll definetely have to try and make it to that side of the country sometime soon!!!
> 
> I got tagged by Judge on saturday at training, a very nice LARGE bruise developed. lol lol lol
> 
> ...


Jay's Ichellis (sp?) and Jerry's Lexus and Bentley are REALLY nice dogs!


----------

